# Introduction to Creating a Time tracking workbook with excel



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello, everyone. It has been awhile since I have posted anything here. I am working on a new excel project. That some of you may be interested in. It is a time tracking program in excel
"Here":



 is a link to the Introduction video.
1Subscribe → https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1
You can also follow me on: 
Facebook→ https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter→ https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips
-- Scott Marshburn, https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips, FaceBook,https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks, Twitter,https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I am NOT tracking the time I spend on my hobby. Wife already worries that I spend too much time out in the garage !!! 
If she ever sees time tracking information ... I might really be in trouble.


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

I know where you are coming from on that one.:grin:


----------

